

Beaqn.in – Organized list of front end tools and websites - orange_juice
http://beaqn.in/frontend/

======
thunderbong
Why isn't there any mention of Sencha in these lists ever?

IMHO they are a very mature Javascript front-end MVC framework. Sencha ExtJs
is now almost 8 years old and Sencha Touch is over a couple of years old at
least.

